# 1985? Fuji Valite League Fuji Road Bike, Parting out



## RustyPedals (Jan 7, 2012)

i am parting out a 1985? Fuji Valite road bike, nitto aluminum bars and stem, aluminum cranks, forks, diacomp brakes, let me know if you need anything, email or call me.

steve 860-614-2753
tstpower@msn.com


----------

